# Baby white bearded dragons - T3 generation



## Saz (Nov 8, 2009)

My first T3 clutch has hatched, and I'm really pleased with the results. Actually so pleased I'm keeping more than I had planned to!

Here are some of my keepers 

#1










#2









#3





#4





#5 - not sure this one is going to make it as it didn't absorb its yolk properly and is a little weak. Cross fingers :s


----------



## Tojo (Nov 8, 2009)

Stunning Saz! Well done!


----------



## Sel (Nov 8, 2009)

They are very nice
Congratz ..too cute!


----------



## wranga (Nov 8, 2009)

so nice. wish i had white beardies


----------



## Mr.James (Nov 8, 2009)

Unreal Saz! Hope #5 toughens up abit!


----------



## Mr.James (Nov 8, 2009)

Can you post pics of the parents?


----------



## ravan (Nov 8, 2009)

wow! they are stunning!
i love #3


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Nov 8, 2009)

C'mon #5 YOU CAN MAKE IT !!!!!! i bet he becomes the strongest beardy ever 
Hell be quite nerdy at school and wear glasses but he will be bitten by a radioactive cricket and become..well you know the rest


----------



## reptilefan95 (Nov 8, 2009)

#2 is my favortie its a shame your keeping him/her, its also a shame your in Brisbane!!!!


----------



## Saz (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's a link to pics of the parents Titan and Lola, and the Grandparents Mojo and Luna.

Thanks guys, send healing thoughts 5'ves way!

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...5371/eoi-white-bearded-dragon-hatchies-117584


----------



## nicman72 (Nov 8, 2009)

That's awesome Saz! Great work! Are they all spoken for? I'll drive down tonight if you have any left for sale???


----------



## euphorion (Nov 8, 2009)

grats sarah! they're gorgeous! so so so cute  sending healing vibes #5's way! *vibey vibe*


----------



## Saz (Nov 8, 2009)

Well and truly spoken for I'm afraid. 

Hopefully in a few seasons they will be more prevalent. Lola hasn't had a second clutch yet either. Clearly she wanted to see how pleased I was with the first one before decided on a second one LMAO!

I'm hoping that I will be able to develop a pastel line from these guys as well as a white line.


----------



## Saz (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the healing vibes shooshoo!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow Sarah, those beardies are amazing! Congrats!


----------



## wiz-fiz (Nov 8, 2009)

whats T3 mean?
and hey are absolutely stunning!!!
wish i could get 1.


Will


----------



## levis04 (Nov 8, 2009)

Stunning mate, very nice looking beardys!


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 8, 2009)

They are so cute!


----------



## jinin (Nov 8, 2009)

How Much are they going for if you dont mind me asking? Also how come #5 didnt get enough yolk?


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome I would love some white ones one day.


----------



## snake_boy (Nov 8, 2009)

hows #5 going?


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 8, 2009)

Pretty cool, if a bit freaky lookin. Ghost beardies, he he. Never been a huge fan of the whites.


----------



## mike83 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ohhhh they are so cute I want one now when they are bigger id love a female if you have any.


----------



## zobo (Nov 8, 2009)

pics of adults or older ones??


----------



## melgalea (Nov 8, 2009)

wow sarah. gorgeous . the 3rd one is nice. 
cheers
mel


----------



## Saz (Nov 8, 2009)

#5 is getting along a bit better. It's woken up a bit now, still noticably weaker than the others though.

Zobo, there is a link to a thread with the parents, and grandparents in it in an earlier post.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 8, 2009)

I used to breed some whiteys.. I found some of the best hatchies, really pale ones failed to thrive and I ended up euthing them after 12 odd months of persistance ...


----------



## Saz (Nov 8, 2009)

Ooo, nasty :s

Do you have pickies of the ones you bred?


----------



## JasonL (Nov 8, 2009)

but most were fine... here's one I bred many years back, still kicking around at a friends place


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Nov 8, 2009)

very nice beardies.

this is my white phase. i'll get some new pics of him one day soon this is a very old pic

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=27217&d=1188106787


----------



## JasonL (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats a great one Griz, you should find a mate for it... When there heated up and really pale, not much looks better than a white beardy....


----------



## dreadmus (Nov 8, 2009)

wow, those are some nice dragons! 
i sure do hope your fifth one makes it, though. It would be a true shame if it does not 
do you plan on naming them  ?


----------



## James..94 (Nov 8, 2009)

Stunning saz


----------



## nicman72 (Nov 9, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Thats a great one Griz, you should find a mate for it... When there heated up and really pale, not much looks better than a white beardy....


I agree completely! Funny how I've gone full circle on this - from loving ALL the colour to no colour at all. Would absolutely love to have a pair of whites - anyone? anyone? :lol:
Mind you, I still love the colours as well... Will hopefully get some nice babies from my RW red (Rusty) next season.
I'm soooo jealous Saz! Keep up the awesome work, and btw, how's #5 doing? 
Nic


----------



## Saz (Nov 9, 2009)

Number 5 is still alive! LMAO!

He's up and about this morning, only time will tell 

Lovely beardie Griz, hope you can find a female for him!


----------



## Kyro (Nov 9, 2009)

Well done Saz, they are all spectacular & I have my fingers crossed for you that number 5 pulls through.I bet it made all the hard work worth it when those little things popped out

Does anyone have any tips for photographing white reptiles?my big white male Zilla is completely pure white when he's nice & hot but I can not capture it & I have tried so many times


----------



## Saz (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Kyro, number five is doing well actually. Its one of the first to start feeding, so things are looking good.

I've found that its best to photograph the whites on a pale or mid coloured background. If you use a dark background it ends up overexposed and not true to what they really look like.


----------



## Khagan (Nov 10, 2009)

Go #5 yay! =p


----------



## PSimmo (Nov 10, 2009)

They are stunning Saz


----------



## Saz (Nov 10, 2009)

A few updated pickies of my favourites. They are all eating now. Number 5 is still the smallest but he's eating really well.


----------



## nicman72 (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow Saz! It just keeps getting better! I'm LOVING the red markings on #2's head, and that last pic is just the absolute cutest. 
Did you hear the collective cheer go up regarding #5's health update?! That's wonderful news.
Stunning, stunning little lizards. Will be very interested to see them mature.
Cheers,
Nic


----------



## Miss B (Nov 10, 2009)

Stunning bubs


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Nov 10, 2009)

i have a female that goes whiteish when heated up nice.

hopefully breed them next yr. couldn't be bothered this year


----------



## Saz (Nov 10, 2009)

It's hard work isn't it, I had a break last season from breeding them too.

Thanks for the comments guys, totally stoked with all the bubs from this clutch.

The red was totally unexpected but its gorgeous. My favourite of all is the apricot one. Its very similat to 'hypo pastels' or whatever crazy name they've given it overseas.


----------



## mike83 (Nov 10, 2009)

they are awesome saz


----------



## Brettix (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats Sarah
Would of been good to see your face when that popped out.
Real credit to you,never seen anything like them,they are a lot different than i imagined they would turn out :shock:.
They are looking very pastel  and love the red through them,awesome


----------



## JasonL (Nov 12, 2009)

Saz said:


> It's hard work isn't it, I had a break last season from breeding them too.QUOTE]
> 
> I dread eggs hatching now :lol:.... a couple more months and I will own 0 beardies..... can't wait!


----------



## Khagan (Nov 12, 2009)

Saz said:


>



I think the 2nd one on the left should be called Mr. Squiggle .


----------



## Saz (Nov 15, 2009)

A few people have asked for updated pickies, here are the keepers 

1.

















2. (2nd and 3rd pic taken outside)













3.









4. would NOT colour up!









5. wouldn't colour up properly either!









6.









Various random group pickies


----------



## James..94 (Nov 15, 2009)

great pics saz
there all stunning


----------



## Saz (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks James, can't believe how much the have grown already. They just started on lettuce today and they seem to like it more than I do!


----------



## euphorion (Nov 15, 2009)

hurray for babies. grow little ones grow!!


----------



## gavinator (Nov 15, 2009)

Saz nice dragons and Great pics keep up the good work


----------



## Saz (Nov 23, 2009)

Updated pickies for those that asked, they are two weeks old now

Here's 1, 3 and 5









and 2, 4 and 6 (4 is incredibly grumpy and doesn't colour up very often, little begger!)










Here's 4 at about a week old, showing some colour for once!





4 and 5





3





1


----------



## nicman72 (Nov 23, 2009)

That's awesome Sarah! Glad to hear that they are all doing so well, especially #5. Also looking forward to seeing how the apricot one looks in a couple months.
Congrats - great keepers...
Nic


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 23, 2009)

They are super cute Saz, congrats, glad they are all powering along well. May I ask why there is only 6 of them? Surely there were more in the clutch?


----------



## Saz (Nov 23, 2009)

Because the others have already been sold!


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 23, 2009)

Saz said:


> Because the others have already been sold!


Figures, it's just that you only ever showed that 6 from almost the day of hatching, so I was just curious.


----------



## melgalea (Nov 23, 2009)

wow sarah, definetely some stunners there. will be awesome to see how they turn out as they keep getting older. 
cheers
mel


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 23, 2009)

They are amazing!


----------



## Saz (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh gotya, I do have pics of the other seven but figured as I was only keeping these ones I'd let the other two owners show pictures of theirs when they wanted to.


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 23, 2009)

ok, fair enough, only 13 huh, reasonably small clutch.


----------



## Saz (Nov 23, 2009)

There were 15 but two failed, my whites always have small clutches even though they are big beardies. This is her first clutch, bless her.


----------



## Holylemon (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats they look great


----------



## blackduck (Nov 23, 2009)

They certainly are 'eye-catching' and by the comments I reckon none of their future bubs will ever end up homeless


----------



## Dragon_Lover_85 (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow Saz thank god number 5 pulled through hey she is amazing!! Well done. As for number 4 not colouring up he prob show the best colours at 6 months maybe blow your mind lol.


----------



## Bec137 (Nov 23, 2009)

how much do the different BD morphs usually go for? anyone got a general...ish price guide? i didnt even know you could get white ones, but they are so cute! 

and to u, number 5 ... U CAN DO IT!


----------



## Jimbobulan (Nov 23, 2009)

I am always blown away by the complete variation one can get in the same clutch, and your bubs knocked me of my chair. Congrats.


----------



## Saz (Nov 23, 2009)

I know, the variation within a clutch can be incredible!


----------



## Miss B (Nov 27, 2009)

Love the really pale one Saz, can't wait to see how he/she turns out!

I've got 3 lovely bubs from this clutch, will try to get some photos of them next week


----------



## Shari (Nov 27, 2009)

wow, those beardies have stunning colour and patterns.. wonderful choice!!!

:lol:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 27, 2009)

Wheres mine??


----------



## Saz (Nov 28, 2009)

Glad you are pleased with your bubs Mischief! Mine are growing like weeds! All but number 5 are having their first shed.

They are three weeks old now. Here's the palest three.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 28, 2009)

In that last photo is he bleeding on his elbow?


----------



## Saz (Nov 28, 2009)

Nope, I marked the keepers with a little red pen on their elbow so I knew which ones were staying. Funny you say that, my husband came running through the day after I marked them going "This ones been bitten!!!" He didn't think it was funny, I was giggling LMAO!


----------

